
Why You Should Ignore Every Founder’s Story About How They Started Their Company - howitworks
https://medium.com/@trevmckendrick/what-reed-hastings-sam-walton-can-teach-you-about-how-to-start-a-company-d38cfe0eafce
======
expertentipp
„That one day I was sharpening the pencils in my garage and got this
revolutionary idea and launched pencil-sharpening startup which is now earning
billions”. NOT. Rich and influential parents, lots of money available to burn,
location, availability of cheap workforce - otherwise you end up unemployable
and with debt (and, for fucks sake, don’t drop out of the university).

